# Cooler Corn Cooking



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I was introduced to this technique last summer by some good friends in NC , They take their camper and meet up with some other friends so there's always a bunch of food to cook and this is how they do corn .



First you need a good cooler not one of those hollow wall kind the better the cooler the less heat loss , Wash it out really good , Shuck and wash the corn and load in the cooler , I add Old Bay as I load them , Now bring a pot of salted water to a full rolling boil than fill the cooler with it close the lid and in one hour it's done , Now you can grill the rest of the meal and not have to deal with corn taking up grill space but if you want grill marks on the corn just brush it with butter and pop it on the grill for a few seconds .

I'll still grill corn in the husk for my wife and I but for a group this is my go to ,


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesting, never heard of that.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

that's how my dad always cooked it growing up. frees up stove-top/grill space for sure.


----------

